# о / об перед гласным



## Nanon

Добрый день!
Я всегда думала, что перед гласным к предлогу _о_ добавляется _б_ (или наоборот, перед согласным _б_ отсутствует). А сегодня мне попадался такой пример в переводе, составленным носителем РЯ – и вдруг у меня стали возникать сомнения...


> ххх _(название вещества)_ стимулирует экспрессию генов _X__, __Y__, __Z__,_ что говорит *о усилении* клеточной пролиферации.


Пыталась найти ответ на Грамоте.ру, но не нашла.
Как вы думаете - ошибка это или нет? Или это я страдаю гиперкорректностью? 
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Natalisha

Nanon said:


> Добрый день!
> Я всегда думала, что перед гласным к предлогу _о_ добавляется _б_ (или наоборот, перед согласным _б_ отсутствует). А сегодня мне попадался такой пример в переводе, составленным носителем РЯ – и вдруг у меня стали возникать сомнения...
> Пыталась найти ответ на Грамоте.ру, но не нашла.
> Как вы думаете - ошибка это или нет? Или это я страдаю гиперкорректностью?
> Заранее спасибо!


Вот ответ Грамоты.ру
http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/search_answer/?page=2&s=%E3%EB%E0%F1%ED%FB%EC%E8


----------



## Nanon

Спасибо, Natalisha.
Значит - я вправе поправить ...


----------



## morzh

Nanon said:


> Добрый день!
> Я всегда думала, что перед гласным к предлогу _о_ добавляется _б_ (или наоборот, перед согласным _б_ отсутствует). А сегодня мне попадался такой пример в переводе, составленным носителем РЯ – и вдруг у меня стали возникать сомнения...
> Пыталась найти ответ на Грамоте.ру, но не нашла.
> Как вы думаете - ошибка это или нет? Или это я страдаю гиперкорректностью?
> Заранее спасибо!



Natives also make mistakes.
Actually they make more mistakes than foreigners speaking advanced Russian do.
This one is glaring example - you cannot even pronounce "о усилении" well enough, and written it is an eye-sore.

This rule exists only in Prepositional case.


----------



## Nanon

That's the point, Morzh - we foreigners suffer from hypercorrection!  And if something is an eye-sore to you, it is even worse for us, because we remember how much we suffered to learn .
And to be more precise, I should have added _перед всеми гласными, кроме йотированных _- in case there are more questions about that rule.


----------



## morzh

You know, in my opinion, there is NOTHING WHATSOEVER wrong with correct writing according to rules. It is more and more becoming increasingly rare, but it does not look outlandish in any language, and it does not give up a foreigner pretending to be a native speaker. As a matter of fact back in beg. of 80-s, I once heard a Cuban student of one of Moscow universities speak at graduation, and I thought that was the most beautiful language I heard spoken in a long time. It was so correct and pure.

Then, when I see that 50% of Americans spell "separate" as "sepErate", and I do not do that - does this mean I am being anal about the spelling? I think not.

As for the rule, yes - you just have to also add "in prepositional case". In accusative this rule does not always hold. In prep. though it is very strict.


----------



## Orlin

Я иногда допускаю досадные ошибки в случаях, когда надо применить это хорошо знакомое мне правило - или потому что забываю, что есть такое правило в русском языке, или под влиянием других славянских языков, в которых тоже употребляется предлог _о_ с локативом для темы речи или мысли (насколько я знаю, только в болгарском и македонском нет такого значения предлога _о_) и вообще отсутствуют подобные правила (например, в боснийском, хорватском и сербском языках говорится _o usiljenju*_).

*P. S.: Значение слова _usiljenje _отличается от русского усиление.


----------



## Natalisha

Orlin said:


> Я иногда допускаю досадные ошибки в случаях, когда надо применить это хорошо знакомое мне правило - или потому что забываю, что есть такое правило в русском языке, или под влиянием других славянских языков, в которых тоже употребляется предлог _о_ с локативом для темы речи или мысли (насколько я знаю, только в болгарском и македонском нет такого значения предлога _о_) и вообще отсутствуют подобные правила (например, в боснийском, хорватском и сербском языках говорится _o usiljenju_).


Человеку свойственно и забывать, и ошибаться.


----------



## ahvalj

By the way, that rule applies only to «о» meaning "about" — when one wants to denote the surface against which an object strikes, «об» may be used regardless of the following sound: «об стол», «об меня», though «о дерево», «о кровать» («об» is also possible here). It appears that the language is in the process of splitting this preposition. Morzh correctly pointed out about the Prepositional case.


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> This one is glaring example - you cannot even pronounce "о усилении" well enough, and written it is an eye-sore..


 I personally find vowel adjacency very euphonic. That was what made the Homeric Greek so admired through the centuries. Fortunately, «о усилении» is pretty possible in speech, plus it sounds the same as «а усиление» («а усиление только способствовало...»).


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> it sounds the same as «а усиление» («а усиление только способствовало...»).



No, actually it does not. The inflection in "а усиление"  is totally different, and consists of elevated "a"  and "-ение" with very pronounced indent in the middle.
Whereas in "о усилении" all syllables are more or less even with possible lowering of "-ение" if used at the end of a sentence.

May be my eyes, that really don't like seeing "о усилении", make it psychologically difficult for me to pronounce. It's Freudian. Still.


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> By the way, that rule applies only to «о» meaning "about" — when one wants to denote the surface against which an object strikes, «об» may be used regardless of the following sound: «об стол», «об меня», though «о дерево», «о кровать» («об» is also possible here). It appears that the language is in the process of splitting this preposition. Morzh correctly pointed out about the Prepositional case.



Note: In older language though it was not unusual to see "об тебе", and similar constructs, where "об" was used in front of consonants in prepositional. Today it will be considered a mistake.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> May be my eyes, that really don't like seeing "о усилении", make it psychologically difficult for me to pronounce. It's Freudian. Still.


It's really difficult to pronounce it like this. I tried some more: 'о ученике/ о учениках', 'о учебе', 'о условиях' etc. The result is the same. All of them look and sound very awkward.


----------



## ahvalj

Natalisha said:


> It's really difficult to pronounce it like this. I tried some more: 'о ученике/ о учениках', 'о учебе', 'о условиях' etc. The result is the same. All of them look and sound very awkward.


Apparently we speak different languages. Couldn't it be explained by the notoriously chopped Moscow pronounciation? ,-)


----------



## Rosett

"_о усилении_" в заданном примере не является ошибкой. Поправлять написание не следует.

"_Вправе_" пишется слитно.


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> No, actually it does not. The inflection in "а усиление"  is totally different, and consists of elevated "a"  and "-ение" with very pronounced indent in the middle.Whereas in "о усилении" all syllables are more or less even with possible lowering of "-ение" if used at the end of a sentence.May be my eyes, that really don't like seeing "о усилении", make it psychologically difficult for me to pronounce. It's Freudian. Still.


I honestly hear and see no difference in both cases. Does «на усилении» or «по усилении» cause any psychological difficulty?


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> I honestly hear and see no difference in both cases. Does «на усилении» or «по усилении» cause any psychological difficulty?



No.


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> "_о усилении_" в заданном примере не является ошибкой. Поправлять написание не следует.



I rest my case.


----------



## ahvalj

By the way, vox populi:
http://www.google.com/search?num=20...1l29997l1l30376l2l2l0l0l0l0l339l561l2-1.1l2l0
http://www.google.com/search?num=20...038l30264l1l31238l2l2l1l0l0l0l242l242l2-1l1l0
The proportion is obvious, but still 20.600 entries for the first variant.


----------



## Saluton

ahvalj said:


> in case of «о/об» we have just a recommendation, not a strict rule


You are mistaken.


----------



## ahvalj

Saluton said:


> You are mistaken.


OK, indeed there is a regulation in the standard language, but as the google explorations show, «о» is actually used wider than prescribed.


----------



## Natalisha

ahvalj said:


> OK, indeed there is a regulation in the standard language, but as the google explorations show, «о» is actually used wider than prescribed.


As you probably know, Google indexes both correct and incorrect usages and shouldn't be used as an authority on Russian or any other language. It just shows you what people have written.


----------



## ahvalj

Natalisha said:


> As you probably know, Google indexes both correct and incorrect usages and shouldn't be used as an authority on Russian or any other language. It just shows you what people have written.


Language, as any self-reproducing system, necessarily changes with time; the grammars and dictionaries usually just register the state of the language their authors have learnt at home or at the university, with some minimum research and some personal preferences introduced by the author. Say, there is absolutely nothing inherently bad with «зв*о*нит» — many verbs on -и- have already changed their stress from final to mobile, and many will do so in the future, simply «звон_*и*_т/зв_*о*_нит» does this right now, that's why it irritates so much. I suggest to stand firm against what contradicts the very principles of the Russian grammar (e. g., non-declination of neutra among toponyms, «жить в Иваново»), to maintain optionalities that make the grammar less banal and more interesting (e. g., final stress in «началс_*я*_»), to favor enrichment on the base of  the available elements (e. g., I support the promotion of occasionally already possible conditional participles like «пришедший бы» — see Бушков), but to let the language develop live where it doesn't contradict these three positions.


----------



## Nanon

Rosett said:


> "_о усилении_" в заданном примере не является ошибкой. Поправлять написание не следует.


Rosett, объясните, пожалуйста, почему _в заданном примере _о перед гласным не является ошибкой, а в других (судя по Грамоте.ру) - да. Вот именно поэтому я и задала вопрос... Буду очень благодарна за любые комментарии!



Maroseika said:


> Anyway, the question about о/об was about the rule, and not about usage variants.


It is _also _about usage variants, since I know the rule.
If there is a tendency to say (and write?) _o + vowel_, this is not necessarily something that I will accept to reproduce myself, but it is something that I _should be aware of_.


----------



## Maroseika

Nanon said:


> It is _also _about usage variants, since I know the rule.
> If there is a tendency to say (and write?) _o + vowel_, this is not necessarily something that I will accept to reproduce myself, but it is something that I _should be aware of_.



It's very hard to speak about tendencies in writing nowadays, because Internet is full of ignorant scribblers. Whether their innovations in grammar and orthoghraphy will ever change the rules, I don't know. But as for the tendency in oral speech, I personally do not feel any in this case. Об is widely used exactly like the rule prescribes. After all, it is just easier to pronounce it like that.
Besides, this form is very well supported etymologically (о- < об- < IE *ерi), cf. colloquial об матери, об том, also cf. общий, обиход; and also forms with old об- plus protetic -о: обо мне, обо всем, обо что.
Due to these reasons many combinations of об + noun are fixed and therefore survive even regardless of the pronunciation easiness.


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> Language, as any self-reproducing system, necessarily changes with time; the grammars and dictionaries usually just register the state of the language their authors have learnt at home or at the university, with some minimum research and some personal preferences introduced by the author. Say, there is absolutely nothing inherently bad with «зв*о*нит» — many verbs on -и- have already changed their stress from final to mobile, and many will do so in the future, simply «звон_*и*_т/зв_*о*_нит» does this right now, that's why it irritates so much. I suggest to stand firm against what contradicts the very principles of the Russian grammar (e. g., non-declination of neutra among toponyms, «жить в Иваново»), to maintain optionalities that make the grammar less banal and more interesting (e. g., final stress in «началс_*я*_»), to favor enrichment on the base of  the available elements (e. g., I support the promotion of occasionally already possible conditional participles like «пришедший бы» — see Бушков), but to let the language develop live where it doesn't contradict these three positions.



As we agreed before, there is a rule about "о/об" in certain cases, and in others it is an option.
But I think it is incorrect to say that if many people speak illiterately, this is OK to use their way of it. It is not. Some of it will become norm at some point, some won't, but, slang and colloquialisms  apart, mistakes are mistakes and shouldn't be justified, let alone taught to others.


----------



## Koshky

Rosett said:


> "_о усилении_" в заданном примере не является ошибкой. Поправлять написание не следует.
> 
> "_Вправе_" пишется слитно.


Ошибка - однозначно! Сорри, но тут без вариантов


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> By the way, vox populi:
> http://www.google.com/search?num=20&hl=ru&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&q="о+усилении"&oq="о+усилении"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=15301l29997l1l30376l2l2l0l0l0l0l339l561l2-1.1l2l0
> http://www.google.com/search?num=20&hl=ru&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&q="об+усилении"&oq="об+усилении"&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=11038l30264l1l31238l2l2l1l0l0l0l242l242l2-1l1l0
> The proportion is obvious, but still 20.600 entries for the first variant.


Важны не количества, а случаи употребления.
Если разобрать по случаям употребления, то можно сделать вывод. что вполне грамотные люди и официальные органы пишут и так, и так.
Изо всякого правила в языке будут исключения, но анализ ссылок позволяет сказать, что употребление "о" перед "усилении" исключением не является.
То есть, это варианты нормы.
Вот хороший пример:
18 июня 2010 – *МЧС предупреждает о усилении ветра в столице*. 
МЧС по Москве предупреждает об усилении ветра в четверг в столице. Порывы ветра до 12-17 м/с, *...*


----------



## Rosett

Nanon said:


> Rosett, объясните, пожалуйста, почему _в заданном примере _о перед гласным не является ошибкой, а в других (судя по Грамоте.ру) - да. Вот именно поэтому я и задала вопрос... Буду очень благодарна за любые комментарии!


Так пишет вполне грамотный переводчик, и он - не единственный.
Грамота.ру дает определенную рекомендацию, не более того.


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> 18 июня 2010 – *МЧС предупреждает о усилении ветра в столице*.
> МЧС по Москве предупреждает об усилении ветра в четверг в столице. Порывы ветра до 12-17 м/с, *...*



МЧС, конечно, это авторитет. И ведь не поспоришь. При том, что у них в одном абзаце "о усилении" и "о усилении".
Или это СМИ, которое их напечатало.
Ну так, пардон, СМИ в смысле грамотности сегодня - их впору за парту отправлять.


----------



## Rosett

СМИ - четвертая власть. А с властью, действительно, не поспоришь.
Но так пишут не только СМИ, но и известные литераторы.
Что ж теперь - всех их исправлять задним числом? Потому что, как выяснилось вдруг, Грамота.ру знает "как надо"?


----------



## Maroseika

На письменный язык в данном случае ориентироваться опасно, ведь "об" в значительной мере носит характер фонетический и по меньшей мере столь же естественный, что варианты предлогов ото, со, предо, изо, надо. Вряд ли многие из пишущих "о усилении" произнесли бы именно так, но когда они пишут, то забывают об этом, а проверить их писанину некому. Между тем, это не просто рекомендация безвестных консультантов грамоты.ру, но вполне однозначное правило, зафиксированное словарями.

Ожегов
Употр. вместо «о» перед словами, начинающимися с гласных звуков, а также (перед нек-рыми словами) с согласных звуков.

Ушаков
Употрвместо "о" Перед словами, начинающимися с гласных а, и, о, у, э: об армии, об игре, об огне, об угол, об электричестве, об эту пору. | Перед словами, начинающимися с гласных е, я, ю, "об" наряду с "о", причем предпочтительно это последнее: о елях, о его деле, о ее деле, о юности, о ягодах.


----------



## Natalisha

Rosett said:


> СМИ - четвертая власть. А с властью, действительно, не поспоришь.


Rosett, я так понимаю, у вас закончились аргументы?


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Ушаков
> Употрвместо "о" Перед словами, начинающимися с гласных а, и, о, у, э: об армии, об игре, об огне, об угол, об электричестве, об эту пору. | Перед словами, начинающимися с гласных е, я, ю, "об" наряду с "о", причем предпочтительно это последнее: о елях, о его деле, о ее деле, о юности, о ягодах.



Удивительно, что Ушакову не было известно, что в русском языке нет гласных «е, я, ю». Мне это, к примеру, рассказали уже в первом классе. Как же он служил в очистке?


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Удивительно, что Ушакову не было известно, что в русском языке нет гласных «е, я, ю». Мне это, к примеру, рассказали уже в первом классе. Как же он служил в очистке?


Ваша первая учительница вас дезинформировала. Е, ё, ю и я - гласные буквы.


----------



## Nanon

Rosett, поймите меня правильно, пожалуйста - ссылаюсь и на другие ресурсы (поэтому и здесь задаю вопросы ), не только на "Грамоту", хотя это, конечно, удобно.
Словарь - это не грамматика, и тут, например, Ожегов не очень помогает:



> О, предлог. 1. с вин. п. Указывает на близкое соприкосновение, столкновение,  пребывание вплотную к чему-н. Опереться о край стола. Споткнуться о камень. Жить  бок о бок с кем-н. (совсем близко, рядом). 2. с предл. п. Указывает на то, что  составляет объект, предмет, цель чего-н. Заботиться о детях. Мечты о славе.  Весть о победе. На память о нашей встрече. 3. с предл. п. Употр. при указании на  наличие чего-н. у предмета (устар. и обл.). Избушка о двух окошках. Крылечко о  трех ступеньках.





> ОБ, предлог. Употр. вместо ""о"" перед словами, начинающимися с гласных звуков,  а также (перед нек-рыми словами) с согласных звуков, напр. об угол, об отце, об  лед, об руку, об стену [в разг. речи и просторечии ""об"" может употребляться  перед любым словом, начинающимся с согласного звука, напр. об тебе, об матери].



В данном случае "переводчик" - научно грамотный человек, носитель русского языка, жувущий в России... то есть - доверяю, но когда вижу, что он как-то более гибко относится к правилам, просто хочется спросить у специалистов, как они обсуждают такие вопросы...


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Ваша первая учительница вас дезинформировала. Е, ё, ю и я - гласные буквы.


Понятие «гласные буквы» в данном контексте бессмысленно, так как в начале слова обсуждаемые буквы выражают сочетание йот+гласный — то есть, сами слова начинаются на согласный звук (o jel'ax, o jego dele, o jejo dele, o junosti, o jagodax). Помимо лингвистической некорректности, малоизвинительной в случае Ушакова, это ещё и усложняет правило: на самом деле нет никакого исключения для слов на некоторые гласные — перед гласным звуком ставится «об» («об этом»), перед согласным — «о» («о елях»). Причуды русской орфографии.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Понятие «гласные буквы» в данном контексте бессмысленно, так как в начале слова обсуждаемые буквы выражают сочетание йот+гласный — то есть, сами слова начинаются на согласный звук (o jel'ax, o jego dele, o jejo dele, o junosti, o jagodax). Помимо лингвистической некорректности, малоизвинительной в случае Ушакова, это ещё и усложняет правило: на самом деле нет никакого исключения для слов на некоторые гласные — перед гласным звуком ставится «об» («об этом»), перед согласным — «о» («о елях»). Причуды русской орфографии.


"Лингвистическая некорректность" Ушакова - это сильно. 
Но я не вижу ничего некорректного в том, чтобы считать, что в русской азбуке 10 гласных букв. Ведь азбука состоит именно из букв, а не из звуков. Ушаковская формулировка правила отталкивается от букв и кажется мне предельно ясной и однозначной, и даже, пожалуй, более практичной, чем ожеговская, отталкивающаяся от звуков, потому что ушаковская основана на конкретном зрительном образе слова, а не на абстрактном звуковом.


----------



## Maroseika

Nanon said:


> Словарь - это не грамматика, и тут, например, Ожегов не очень помогает:


Простите, но почему Ожегов не помогает? Разве у него сказано неоднозначно?


----------



## Nanon

Однозначно .
Но до сих пор не знаю, почему "мой переводчик" пишет "о увеличении" и Rosett, например (как и сам переводчик) считает, что вполне грамотно и правильно написано... 
А какое у меня "личное" мнение - Ушаков, Ожегов, _vox populi_. Я уже отредактировала текст .


----------



## Sobakus

Мне, как и Маросейке, кажется, что ошибка эта чисто письменного плана, то есть те, кто делают её, всё равно так не скажут. А если и скажут, то точно потому же, почему и напишут: сначала сказали предлог, а потом вспомнили слово (а исправить предлог забыли/не захотели повторять устно).


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> "Лингвистическая некорректность" Ушакова - это сильно.


Мы ценим Ушакова не за труды по фонетике. И на старуху бывает проруха.



Maroseika said:


> Но я не вижу ничего некорректного в том, чтобы считать, что в русской азбуке 10 гласных букв. Ведь азбука состоит именно из букв, а не из звуков. Ушаковская формулировка правила отталкивается от букв и кажется мне предельно ясной и однозначной, и даже, пожалуй, более практичной, чем ожеговская, отталкивающаяся от звуков, потому что ушаковская основана на конкретном зрительном образе слова, а не на абстрактном звуковом.


А в чём состоит удобство использования понятия «гласные буквы» применительно к русской орфографии? Буквы «е, ё, ю, я» обозначают гласные лишь в одной позиции — после согласного, тогда как (1) в начале слова, (2) после гласного, (3) после «ь» и (4) после «ъ» они обозначают уже обсуждавшееся сочетание йота с гласным. Более того, «ю» определённо чаще обозначает два звука (после согласных он встречается не так часто), и «я» — по-видимому, тоже. 

Наконец, не для всех людей зрительный образ слова важнее его звукового состава — я, к примеру, отчётливо разношу облик слова на письме и его звучание, и мне гораздо ближе фонетическая формулировка распределения «о» и «об». Не говоря уже о том, что эти два варианта распределены именно в зависимости от звукового облика словосочетания, это — не книжное и не чисто орфографическое распределение.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Мы ценим Ушакова не за труды по фонетике. И на старуху бывает проруха.


Ушакова пожурили. Следующий - Каутский?
Принято считать, что в русском алфавите 10 гласных букв. Вы полагаете это мнение устаревшим?




> Наконец, не для всех людей зрительный образ слова важнее его звукового состава — я, к примеру, отчётливо разношу облик слова на письме и его звучание, и мне гораздо ближе фонетическая формулировка распределения «о» и «об».


Так это дело хозяйское - кому арбуз, а кому свиной хрящик; неудобно правило Ушакова, используйте правило Ожегова. Оба правила верны.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Ушакова пожурили. Следующий - Каутский?


Бьют не по паспорту, а за дело.



Maroseika said:


> Принято считать, что в русском алфавите 10 гласных букв. Вы полагаете это мнение устаревшим?


  В английском есть непереводимое на человеческие языки слово "irrelevant". Оно примерно выражает моё отношение к понятию «гласные буквы» применительно к обсуждаемому контексту в русском языке.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> В английском есть непереводимое на человеческие языки слово "irrelevant". Оно примерно выражает моё отношение к понятию «гласные буквы» применительно к обсуждаемому контексту в русском языке.


Правило, сформулированное Ушаковым, десятилетиями было понятно сотням миллионов носителей русского языка. Если вам оно кажется нерелевантным или непонятным, Ушаков это переживет. Главное, что это правило работает.


----------



## ahvalj

morzh said:


> А русский к человеческим языкам не относится? Вроде выражение "не имеющий отношения" - вполне русское. (это я так.....)



Описательная передача (тем более, что на самом деле соответствие длиннее — «не имеющий отношения к делу в данном случае») не является вполне переводом. Мне вспоминаются цитируемые Тронским обороты у Цицерона: некоторые историки усмотрели в сочетаниях вроде «управитель республики» (if memory serves) симпатию к диктатуре, тогда как это были всего лишь попытки передать латинскими средствами греческое слово «политик». Нужно придумать одно слово. «Релевантный/иррелевантный» не годятся: они незнакомы большинству носителей языка, не слишком благозвучны (а «иррелевантный» вовсе ужасно), да к тому же нарушают традицию, что слова культурного пласта из английского не заимствуются — а это именно английские слова, искусственно образованные из латинских элементов и сильно изменившие своё значение.


----------



## Rosett

[





Maroseika said:


> На письменный язык в данном случае ориентироваться опасно, ведь "об" в значительной мере носит характер фонетический и по меньшей мере столь же естественный, что варианты предлогов ото, со, предо, изо, надо. Вряд ли многие из пишущих "о усилении" произнесли бы именно так, но когда они пишут, то забывают об этом, а проверить их писанину некому. Между тем, это не просто рекомендация безвестных консультантов грамоты.ру, но вполне однозначное правило, зафиксированное словарями.
> 
> Ожегов
> Употр. вместо «о» перед словами, начинающимися с гласных звуков, а также (перед нек-рыми словами) с согласных звуков.
> 
> Ушаков
> Употрвместо "о" Перед словами, начинающимися с гласных а, и, о, у, э: об армии, об игре, об огне, об угол, об электричестве, об эту пору. | Перед словами, начинающимися с гласных е, я, ю, "об" наряду с "о", причем предпочтительно это последнее: о елях, о его деле, о ее деле, о юности, о ягодах.


Я могу произнести и "о", и "об". Почему и когда - до этого (могу надеяться?) доберемся. Аргументы еще не начинались. Пока - факты.

Интересно разобраться с тем, что написано у Ушакова в подкрепление предлагаемой в словаре нормы. Во-первых, статью эту нормативной назвать нельзя. В ней просто собрано несколько примеров.
Во-вторых, сразу написано о "гласных". Гласные что - звуки или буквы? У Ожегова в более краткой статье, не содержащей примеров, это уточняется. Из того, что у Ушакова дальше, видно, что речь идет о гласных буквах, что принципиально неверно.
В-третьих, примеры требуют проверки. Интернет в помощь.
"О электричестве" встречается практически столь же часто, что и "об электричестве". Примеры - надежные.
Интернет-магазин 
Интернет-магазин » ТМ "ПРОФЕССОР ЭЙН-О" » НАУКА О ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСТВЕ
НАУКА О ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСТВЕ 
Цена:
*372* руб


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> [Я могу произнести и "о", и "об"


А что, кто-то не может? 


> Интересно разобраться с тем, что написано у Ушакова в подкрепление предлагаемой в словаре нормы. Во-первых, статью эту нормативной назвать нельзя.


Конечно, словари вообще нельзя считать нормой. В них ведь всего лишь слова. Редко-редко - цифры.



> Во-вторых, сразу написано о "гласных". Гласные что - звуки или буквы? У Ожегова в более краткой статье, не содержащей примеров, это уточняется. Из того, что у Ушакова дальше, видно, что речь идет о гласных буквах, что принципиально неверно.


Если подходить к правилам, сформулированным у Ожегова и Ушакова, не крючкотворски, если видеть в них то, что они имели в виду, а не то, что они хотели скрыть от тоталитарного режима, то смысл этих правил предельно ясен.




> "О электричестве" встречается практически столь же часто, что и "об электричестве".


Это неправда.  Гугл дает 2 : 1 в пользу нормативного варианта для электричества (а для усиления - аж 118 : 1).

Непреложный факт состоит в том, что действующее правило однозначно. В письменный речи подавляющий перевес на стороне нормы. Чтобы выяснить, имеется ли в настоящее время тенденция к ее изменению в устной речи, требуется сложное исследование. Но форумный флуд - не исследование. Самое большее, что могут участники - высказать свое личное ощущение, и тут уже нарезано по несколько кругов. Не покончить ли на этом?


----------



## Rosett

maroseika said:


> Это неправда. Гугл дает 2 : 1 в пользу нормативного варианта для электричества (а для усиления - аж 118 : 1).
> 
> Непреложный факт состоит в том, что действующее правило однозначно. В письменный речи подавляющий перевес на стороне нормы. Чтобы выяснить, имеется ли в настоящее время тенденция к ее изменению в устной речи, требуется сложное исследование. Но форумный флуд - не исследование. Самое большее, что могут участники - высказать свое личное ощущение, и тут уже нарезано по несколько кругов. Не покончить ли на этом?


Гугл - не градусник.
Отношение 2:1 не позволяет говорить ни о каком перевесе. Хотя бы только потому, что один и тот же источник повторяется десятки и сотни раз в списке.
Зато за 372 руб. можно приобрести книгу в твердой обложке под названием *НАУКА О ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСТВЕ,* которую читали рецензенты, корректоры и редактор - люди на зарплате, которые знают о Ушакове и Ожегове. Остальное можно не цитировать.

О усилении. При чем тут 1:118? Если от МЧС показалось мало, то:



Ф.М.Достоевский. Собр. соч. в 15 т. т.14. Дневник писателя. 1877 *...* -
А потому надобно заботиться больше о свете, о науке и *о усилении* любви. Тогда богатство будет расти в самом деле, и богатство настоящее,

6 апр 2010 – *О усилении* контроля доступа к Интернет ресурсам в общеобразовательных учреждениях Костромского муниципального района *...*


*Министр обороны Финляндии отвергает идею о усилении оборонного сотрудничества между Финляндией и Швецией

ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЕ ГЛАВЫ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ КРАСНОДАРСКОГО КРАЯ ОТ 06.01.95 О УСИЛЕНИИ СОЦИАЛЬНОЙ ЗАЩИЩЕННОСТИ ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩИХ, УВОЛЕННЫХ С ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНОЙ ВОЕННОЙ СЛУЖБЫ
(по состоянию на 10 июля 2006 года)​
*

Приказ *о усилении* безопасности в ГОУ д/с № 1700. 


*О усилении контроля ввоза риса на территорию Российской Федерации*

17 апр 2008 – США и Британия договорились *о усилении* санкций против Ирана 

Конвергенция /- DM говорит о усилении текущей тенденции

*О усилении* контроля за состоянием системы охраны труда в образовательных учреждениях.

13 янв 2011 – Неудачно складывающиеся для России боевые действия в войне поставили вопрос *о усилении* русской эскадры на Тихом океане

Постановление правительства *о усилении* работ на строительстве Транссиба, в особенности его Байкальского и Забайкальского участков

В 2009 году он представил свои предложения министрам иностранных дел всех четырёх стран о усилении связей в области внешней политики и политики безопасности.




[Доренко] Он стал говорить о единстве, о усилении государства. [Программа «Глас народа» на НТВ (2000)] 




Результаты ЕГЭ по географии в 2009 году говорят *о усилении* внимания педагогов к проблеме подготовки школьников к ЕГЭ, накопление опыта подобной деятельности *...*

С этой целью активизировать работу с территориальными (муниципальными) трёхсторонними комиссиями, а также к руководителям предприятий всех форм собственности о усилении работы по сохранению здоровья работников, устранению вредных производственных факторов. Ведущим компаниям Оренбургской области предложено оказывать содействие подрядным организациям по улучшению условий труда и охране здоровья. 

"*О усилении* уголовной ответственности за взяточничество" Закон РСФСР от 25 июля 1962 г. внес перемены в ст. 174 УК,

Самая главная фикция — разговоры *о усилении борьбы* с коррупцией... 


Самые разные авторы не считают рекомендацию Ушакова однозначной.


----------



## Sobakus

Это уже не смешно даже


----------



## Natalisha

Rosett said:


> Гугл - не градусник.
> Отношение 2:1 не позволяет говорить ни о каком перевесе. Хотя бы только потому, что один и тот же источник повторяется десятки и сотни раз в списке.
> Зато за 372 руб. можно приобрести книгу в твердой обложке под названием *НАУКА О ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСТВЕ,* которую читали рецензенты, корректоры и редактор - люди на зарплате, которые знают о Ушакове и Ожегове. Остальное можно не цитировать.


Rosett, давайте не будем о том, что сейчас можно купить. Что нам только не продают!


----------



## Rosett

Natalisha said:


> Rosett, давайте не будем о том, что сейчас можно купить. Что нам только не продают!


Если книгу продают - значит, ее кто-то покупает и читает.

Кстати, примеры у Ушакова (и это - в-четвертых) даны без учета предложного и винительного падежей, хотя разница между употреблением с этими падежами принципиально важна. Примеры такие нельзя ставить в одну линию.

Масса приведенных цитат показывает, что невозможно отрицать определенный сегмент употребления предлога "о" перед гласными звуками. На мой взгляд, исключая случаи, где это может быть все равно, различие между "о" и "об" носит стилистическую окраску. 

Мой ответ на вопрос Nanon - в случае, если "о" перед гласным звуком написано заведомо грамотным человеком - таким, как переводчик - значит, именно это он имел в виду и исправлять его не следует.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> О усилении. При чем тут 1:118?


Лишь при том, что если рекомендуемый словарями вариант встречается в 99.15% случаев, а нерекомендуемый - в 0.85%, то добросовестный исследователь не может не признать,  что словарная норма по-прежнему весьма и весьма в ходу. Вне зависимости от того, насколько неграмотно выражается по-русски то или иное государственное ведомство или СМИ. Приплетать же сюда Достоевского и вовсе несерьезно - мы ведь говорим о современной норме.


Nanon, современная статистика сочетаемости слова "усиление" с предлогами о/об именно такова. Большинству участников этого форума кажется, что эта статистика соответствует их чувству языка. А уж исправлять ли вашего переводчика или нет, решать вам.


----------



## Natalisha

Rosett said:


> Если книгу продают - значит, ее кто-то покупает и читает.


И что? Разве из этого следует делать вывод, что так будет правильно? Так мы и газеты покупаем и читаем. В редакции вроде тоже грамотные люди должны работать, не так ли?

А еще знаете, раньше в книгах (если вы держали такие в руках)  к последней страничке была приклеена еще одна размером поменьше, где указывались номера страниц и опечатки. Сейчас таких опечаток пруд пруди, но нигде вы не найдете такой странички.


----------



## morzh

Модератора!Мо-де-ра-то-раааа!


----------



## Nanon

Maroseika said:


> Nanon, современная статистика сочетаемости слова "усиление" с предлогами о/об именно такова. Большинству участников этого форума кажется, что эта статистика соответствует их чувству языка. А уж исправлять ли вашего переводчика или нет, решать вам.


99.15% / 0.85% - это значимо. Кстати, я уже решила  но все равно ВСЕМ спасибо за помощь и за дискуссию.



morzh said:


> Модератора!Мо-де-ра-то-раааа!


+1!!


----------

